# The Hollies - Sports and social club



## sunny100 (Nov 23, 2014)

This is the first of two sites me and Mr Chow visited on saturday.
This building has been posted a few times before from what I've seen, the grounds it's on are huge, featuring tennis courts and shooting ranges, and a large playing field.
Inside the building is pretty trashed, however was a decent site.


Talk about encourage me!

DSCF0322 by lewisbellett, on Flickr


DSCF0312 by lewisbellett, on Flickr


DSCF0313 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

Anyone fancy a bath?

DSCF0290 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

Squash courts - 

DSCF0292 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

DSCF0293 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

DSCF0303 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

The main sports hall 

DSCF0295 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

DSCF0297 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

The bar, and Mr Chow the unfriendly barman 

DSCF0299 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

The main entrance 

DSCF0296 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

Up on the roof, ofcourse!

DSCF0309 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

DSCF0311 by lewisbellett, on Flickr



DSCF0316 by lewisbellett, on Flickr
Thanks for looking, the are more pictures on my flickr, if you want to see the shooting range/tennis courts.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 26, 2014)

Your right its well trashed but you got some great shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 26, 2014)

very nice effort!


----------



## sunny100 (Nov 27, 2014)

thankyou guys


----------



## Geordielad (Dec 5, 2014)

Great Pics


----------



## the_man_1984 (Dec 18, 2014)

Since my visit to the hollies in 2012 its sad to see that a place with such huge potential has been left to rot once again. Great photos and thanks for sharing.


----------

